# Depression or Boredom in Hedgies?



## pudgemomma (Feb 20, 2016)

Hello all hedgie moms and dads! I'm new to being a hedgehog mom (only three weeks so far!), but I seem to be running into a few little problems.

My boyfriend and I recently got Pudge, our 2-3 month old boy. He lives in a clear storage bin that is heated with a CHE and remains at a constant temperature of about 75-78 degrees F. He has aspen bedding and eats high protein kitty food (off the top of my head I can't remember what its called). At first, Pudge was very nervous and would hiss and pop when held (first three days) but soon took to me once he settled in a bit. He's like my little best friend! He recently had a URI that I caught early on and he received antibiotics and seems perfectly healthy (almost two weeks ago!). So all seems to be good on that end.

HOWEVER, I am concerned about him. Pudge loves to be taken out to cuddle and run around for five minutes or so, but once inside his bin he only eats, poops, and sleeps. He has a fairly large running wheel, although he does not use it. I've tried to help him learn, but he seems terrified when I place him on his wheel (My room is completely dark at night and very quiet so he should not be disturbed). My main concern is that Pudge may be depressed because he does not do anything but sleep. He lays inside his igloo with his eyes open sometimes and I just wonder if he's lonely or bored. He has not attempted any self-mutilation and he seems to be eating and drinking regularly (tonight he did seem a little light though). Is there anything I can do to help the little guy? I'm trying my best to help him since he's still adjusting...


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

What kind of wheel is it? What size is it? What is his light schedule? Does the wheel spin freely? Are you sure he's not using it at night while you sleep?

Right now he's still a baby and babies sleep a lot! So this may not be a cause for concern yet. Most hedgies take to running wheels pretty quick, but some take a bit longer and that's perfectly normal. They generally figure it out eventually. In the mean time, does he have other toys to play with?


----------



## pudgemomma (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm not sure what type of wheel it is, but I'm definitely going to get him a bigger one. I think its a little tight. His light schedule is usually from about 9 AM-10 PM, but he typically sleeps all night as well. I don't think he's using it at night because I've looked for accidents on the wheel, but I haven't seen any. 
I've looked at toys, but honestly I don't know what to get him. He showed interest in a toilet paper roll but now I think he's over it.


----------



## thorny (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey there pudgemomma, I am a new owner as well but I would like to share my experience so far -and things that I've read on this site. 
So I used to have the same issue with Nelly, she wasn't very active and I didn't really know what to do to help her. I started taking her out of her cage and into a hedgie-proof playpen that consists of pretty much all of my hallway. She runs around like crazy and explores everything and I got her some big cardboard tubes (I'm studying Civil Engineering and use these to transport our designs so I brought home some spare ones) and she loves them! Ever since then she has been way more active during the night (at first I would actually find the cage intact in the morning whereas now it's always a mess in there xD) It is also a very good way to bond with her. All you have to do is sit in the playpen with them and let them come to you and sniff you out, explore etc etc. I always make sure the temperature is ok and never do this during the day though. I also always keep an eye on her all the time.

A good wheel is very important as well from what I've read. It should be at least 12'' diameter and spin freely. It should also not wobble. Carolina Storms are the most frequently used on this site but if you don't have access to them (I know I didn't because I live in Greece xD) you can try to craft a DIY one. Just make sure you find a sturdy sterilite cake keeper or a nice bucket. I used one of the DIYs on this forum.


Finally for toys I think there is a section in this forum too with many great ideas. A few of the things that have worked with Nelly is a stuffed animal that she occasionally drags around or attacks, a jiggly bell that she pushes around her cage with her nose and a couple of DIY fleece tunnels (much like ferret tunnels). They also love to burrow and I have made her a burrow box. It's just an old shoe-box that I cleaned and stuffed with fleece strips. She burrows under them and it has a little opening to come out when she reaches the bottom. I think she's having fun with it but sometimes she will just sleep in it. 


Anyhow I hope some of that helped.  Good luck!


----------

